# Grüße aus Baden-Württemberg....



## witch127 (6. Juni 2011)

Hallo erst mal an Alle. Möchte mich auch erst mal kurz vorstellen. 

Vor drei Jahren habe ich mir auch den Traum vom eigenen kleinen Teich erfüllt. (Bereue es heute noch, dass ich die übrige Teichfolie nicht genutzt und einfach abgeschnitten habe). 

Naja, klein, aber mein und mit eigener Arbeitskraft ausgehoben. Also sollte ich zufrieden sein, obwohl ich natürlich von einer Vergrößerung träume. Die muss aber noch ein paar Jahre warten.

Hier mal zwei Bilder.... vom letzten und von diesem Jahr...












Nun freu ich mich erst mal auf einen netten Austausch und derzeit auch auf eine kleine Hilfestellung...


----------



## Mulmig (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße aus Baden-Württemberg....*

Hallo,
herzlich willkommen 
Das ist ja ein wunderschönes Teichlein geworden: Glückwunsch!
Liebe Grüße aus dem tiefen Süden von BW,
Anna


----------



## lemanie (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße aus Baden-Württemberg....*

Hallo,

wow, ein richtig schöner Teich ist das geworden.
Und so schön bewachsen.

Viele Grüße auch aus dem Süden BWs,
Melanie


----------



## witch127 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße aus Baden-Württemberg....*

Danke Euch! Nett ist er auf jeden Fall, aber halt ein wenig klein.... 

Woher kommt Ihr denn? Bin aus dem LK Sigmaringen. Vielleicht sagt Euch das ja was?


----------



## marcus18488 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße aus Baden-Württemberg....*

Hallo, 

sehr schöner Teich. Gefällt mir super gut. Einfach natürlich und kein so steriles Badebecken.
Anhand der Steine an deinem Teich hab ich mir gedacht, dass du von der schwäbischen Alb bist, da ich die Steine zu gut kenne.

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## Sternenstaub (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße aus Baden-Württemberg....*

Und auch aus dem Süd-Westen von BW ein herzliches Willkommen!
Ein sehr schönes Stück Teich ist dir da gelungen. Bin aus dem LK Freiburg mein Menne war in Sigmaringen stationiert in seiner Sturm und Drangzeit.
LG Angelika


----------



## newbee (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße aus Baden-Württemberg....*

Hallo 
von mir auch ein :willkommen

na iss ja gar ned soooo weit wech von mir.

Kreis Rottweil


----------



## witch127 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße aus Baden-Württemberg....*

Oh, doch so Viele aus BW! 

Dass Ihr mit Euren tollen großen Teichen mein "Baby" schön findet, freut mich total!!! Ist eben auch alles eine finanzielle Sache... Aber man soll ja zufrieden sein, mit dem was man hat. 

Die Steine sind im Übrigen tatsächlich von der schwäbischen Alb. Meine Schwester wohnt dort, und bei jedem Besuch wird auf dem Steinablageplatz  "geschnäppert", was die Achse vom Auto verträgt...  
Ich hab die auch in meinen Schildkrötengehegen. Aber ich fahr da auch 1 1/2 Stunden hin... 

Freiburg ist toll! Hab in Bad-Krozingen-Hausen auch eine Bekannte... 

Ach, die Welt ist klein....

Nur Härtsfeld sagt mir im Moment nichts. Muss ich gleich mal googeln...


----------



## witch127 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße aus Baden-Württemberg....*

Ui, überschnitten... Ja Rottweil ist auch nicht sooo weit weg. Aber eben doch nicht grad nebenan. 

Dein Signaturspruch ist super! 

LG Heike
(muss jetzt erst mal ne Signatur machen)


----------



## Armatus (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße aus Baden-Württemberg....*

Hallo,

toller Teich!

Wohne im LK Ludwigsburg aber meine Familie kommt ursprünglich aus Reutlingen (;

LG


----------



## goldfischli.21 (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße aus Baden-Württemberg....*

Tja Hallo auch von Mir aus Offenburg


----------



## Ulli (7. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße aus Baden-Württemberg....*

Hallo,

sehr schön angelegter und bepflanzter Teich, dafür ein dickes Kompliment aus der Schwaben-Hauptstadt  

... und man muss ja noch ein Projekt in Planung haben, größer (zumindest tiefer) geht immer !! 

Grüßle 
Ulli


----------



## Mulmig (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße aus Baden-Württemberg....*



witch127 schrieb:


> Danke Euch! Nett ist er auf jeden Fall, aber halt ein wenig klein....
> 
> Woher kommt Ihr denn? Bin aus dem LK Sigmaringen. Vielleicht sagt Euch das ja was?



Hallo,
LK Biberach, (aber zugereist :smoki aus dem Saarland....)
einen Steinwurf weit weg von der bayrischen Grenze.
Sigmaringen hat ja sogar noch seinen "Fürscht" und auch noch einen Hohenzollern (die weniger kriegerische Linie...) und um's Eck ist Kloster Beuron...
Sehr schöne Gegend mit tollen Wäldern...

Liebe Grüße,
Anna


----------



## lemanie (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße aus Baden-Württemberg....*

Hallo,



newbee schrieb:


> Kreis Rottweil



Na, da komme ich doch auch her! 

Gruß,
Melanie


----------



## scorpion (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße aus Baden-Württemberg....*

Hallo zusammen
na sind ja einige aus dem Kreis Rottweil hier
Na ich ja auch

Viele Grüsse an alle
Ralf


----------



## newbee (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße aus Baden-Württemberg....*

Na die Rottweiler könnten sich ja mal Treffen


----------



## lemanie (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße aus Baden-Württemberg....*



newbee schrieb:


> Na die Rottweiler könnten sich ja mal Treffen


Kreis Rottweil ist ja relativ groß!
Wo seit ihr denn? Ich bin nur ca. 10km von Rottweil weg.

Melanie


----------



## Sunny64 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße aus Baden-Württemberg....*

Hallo, Ich komme aus dem Kreis Tuttlingen, ganz nah an der Grenze zu Kreis SIG. Ich habe bis jetzt einen Miniteich (600l) und plane was größeres, in dem man, wenn`denn bei uns mal heiß genug ist, auch mal baden kann. Mal sehen, ob`s was wird. Wir sind aber vor 18 Jahren aus Hessen eingewandert.
Viele Grüße von 
Martina & Co
PS: Schöner Teich und schöne Steine. Von denen hat es hier bei uns genug, ganze Steinbrüche voll


----------



## newbee (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße aus Baden-Württemberg....*



lemanie schrieb:


> Kreis Rottweil ist ja relativ groß!
> Wo seit ihr denn? Ich bin nur ca. 10km von Rottweil weg.
> 
> Melanie



naja bei mir sind es knapp 25 Km  Oberndorf


----------



## witch127 (8. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße aus Baden-Württemberg....*

Supi! Sind doch ein paar, die sich wirklich mal treffen könnten! 

Und Ulli..... Du hast so recht!!!! Hatte heute Nacht schon Träume von der Verwirlichung von MEHR!  Oh je, da is so viel zu machen im und am Haus und dann muss man entscheiden... Weiß noch nicht, wie die Entscheidung ausfällt.... 

Eigentlich wäre eine neue Küche wichtiger.... meine ist z. T. über 40 Jahre alt.... Aber so ein großer Teich wäre eher was für meine Seele (wer brauch schon eine Küche!). 

Kennt das von Euch jemand? Man lässt das wichtigere Dinge liegen und gibt statt dessen das Geld für was Unsinniges (natürlich nur für andere unsinnig), wie z. B. einen großen Gartenteich, aus? 
Naja, mal sehen.... Dieses Jahr wird sicher nichts mehr draus, aber ich hoffe ja mal, dass es nach 2012 noch weiter geht... Aber dann!

LG 
Heike


----------



## scorpion (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße aus Baden-Württemberg....*

Hallo

Komme aus Villingendorf, 6 km von Rottweil entfernt

Mfg
Ralf


----------



## marcus18488 (9. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße aus Baden-Württemberg....*

Hallo,

falls noch mehr Steine benötigt werden, da kann ich ohne Probleme aushelfen. Soviel das Auto transpotieren kann. Kann alles bei mir abgeholt werden. Bin aus der nähe von Neresheim, Ostalbkreis

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## witch127 (10. Juni 2011)

*AW: Grüße aus Baden-Württemberg....*

Ihr habt da wirklich einen absoluten Vorteil auf der Alb! Ich finde die Steine jedenfalls klasse und es werden sicher noch viele bei mir einziehen. Bei jedem Besuch wandert da was mit...


----------

